# Angel day 145 (kidded)



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

wow this girls seems to get bigger every year. She had triplets last year so who knows.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 125*

Oh my goodness she seems as wide as she is tall.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125*

Sorry Theresa....but I think :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125*

OH my, she is huge. Do you have a wide load sign for her?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125*

I just LOVE Angel... love love love love LOVE her! yeah Teresa... I am gonna say quads too... and :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125*

Well I do not want to do any bottle feeding so i am hoping for no more than triplets. I feel so sorry for her when she tries to walk to me for lovin, she just waddles on over.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125*

Angel day 135


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125 update day 135*

Daaaaang! I truly hope you don't end up with bttle babies...but wow is she as wide as Lava!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125 update day 135*

Teresa..... I have come to a conclusion... you deliberatly planned for these girls to kid before I come to get Dot :help: :doh: hahaha Well if you do get alot of bottle babies... I might could be persuaded to take one or two off your hands.... MIGHT.... hehehehe :shades:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125 update day 135*



HollowbeadRanch said:


> Teresa..... I have come to a conclusion... you deliberatly planned for these girls to kid before I come to get Dot :help: :doh: hahaha Well if you do get alot of bottle babies... I might could be persuaded to take one or two off your hands.... MIGHT.... hehehehe :shades:


 :shades: you caught me Brandi.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 125 update day 135*

Poor girl she looks just miserable. Today is day 141 and she looks like she is gonna blowwww.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 141 new pics*

Ohhhhh poor poor baby! I think you have quads coming


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Angel day 141 new pics*

:shocked: Where's the blinking, "OVERSIZED LOAD" sign? :shocked: 
That is one big mama!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 141 new pics*

oh my teresa thats one pregnant goat!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 141 new pics*

WOW!!! She is HUGE!!!!!!!!! :shocked: yeah... I think you are looking at quads there... So Teresa... How much do you get for bottle babies..... just asking... :angel2: :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 141 new pics*

Haha, poor wide thing. You've got lots of babies coming! Can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 141 new pics*

O my.....I don't think she'll be holding that load in til 150! I say :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: on day 147


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 141 new pics*

Oh my GOODNESS Teresa!! She IS going to pop....bless her heart. Her expression says, "Don't just stand there taking a picture...do SOMETHING!" :help: Give her a great big hug!

I say quads if not more, and I say mostly girls. That seems to be the way of it this season. Let's hope it is farm wide....we were walking amongst the girls last night going "Twins, single, twins...." I don't know if I have any quads this year but after losing Sky last year with them I don't think I want more than triplets. Too hard on all of us.

Susan


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 145 (she is in early labor)*

Angel is showing signs of labor today.  I am watching goat tv today


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 145 (she is in early labor)*

*fingers crossed for you!*

You deserve more happy kiddings like Lava's after what you've been through this week! ray:

Susan


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

3 big :boy: :boy: :boy: they are doing great and eating like champs. She is such a good mom pictures after my nap.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the bucklings!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the little boys! Can't wait to see pics - and watch out - if one is buckskin, you know that Brandi might just snatch it when she comes to get dot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats again. You deserve that nap! :ZZZ:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!!! Must be a buck day! :boy: :boy: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!! :clap: It's a good day for babies!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats, and WOW!!! I would NEVER have thought you'd just have trips out of her! When I saw her pic, I immediately said, pooooooooooooooooor baby!!!!! give her a biggggggg hug, and I bet she's glad to have lost some baby weight... haha


----------

